# Spiel Installieren ohne Download von Origin Server



## Marci010593 (29. Dezember 2014)

Viele hier kennen wohl das leidige Thema Stam oder Origin, meistens schon genervt wegen des Online Zwangs oder der Instalation aus dem Netz. Zweiteres bin ich auch da der Internetausbau hier auf dem Land bei mir noch weit zurück liegt mit 1600 kb die bei mir manchmal ankommen einfach zu wenig um ein Spiel mit Origin und Co herunter zu Laden. Deshalb bitte hier nur Spiele Nennen die nichts der Art für sich brauchen.
Ich fange mal an Genre und Co. sind egal ganz Interesannt sind Neue Spiele .

Hier mal ein paar Spiele von mir:

Crysis & Crysis Warhead
Emergency 2013 Cpmülette Collection
Roller Coaster Tycon 3
Far Cry 

Nur her mit euern Spiele Titeln die ohne Steam und Co. funktionieren, einen guten Rutsch an alle Gamer


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Spiele ohne Steam oder Origin*

Alles von www.gog.com - dort sind auch neue und Indie-Titel zu finden. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## schniklas (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Spiele ohne Steam oder Origin*

Ich kann dir Risen empfehlen. 
Der erste Teil hat mir echt Spaß bereitet. Risen 2 fand ich so langweilig, dass ich mittendrin aufgehört habe und Teil 3 ist wieder ganz gut.


----------



## XeT (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Spiele ohne Steam oder Origin*

Offline-modus? Über DVDs installieren? Also die Begründung ansich ist mir nicht schlüssig. Weil ich kann auch dragon age inquisition offline ohne download zocken. Ansonsten wie der raff schon sagt gog


----------



## Marci010593 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Spiele ohne Steam oder Origin*

Hey Raff die Seite gog.com ist ganz okay , doch es fehlen ja eigentlich richtig viele Spiele die Seite hatte ich so beim stöbern auch schon entdeckt. Da ich eigentlich echt viele Genres Spiele fehlen mir auf der Seite auch so Spiele wie Spellforce The order of Down, Age of Empires oder Command and Conquer 3 Riberium Wars. Auch aus diesen Gründen hab ich hier einfach mal diesen Thread eröffnet, ich hoffe dieser wird nicht einfach so geschlossen


----------



## Marci010593 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Spiele ohne Steam oder Origin*

So ich nehme jetzt mal als Beispiel Battlefield 3, dort steht bei mir auf der Verpackung ich Zitiere:

Internetverbindung zur Produkataktivierung und für den zugriff auf Online_Diense erforderlich. (Soweit so gut das ist füt mich auch alles in Ordnung)
Download und Installation von Origin (So nun wie meinst du das mit DVD Installieren wenn dies direkt vom Origin Server geladen und Installiert wird ????)

Mit einer 1000er Leitung ist das einfach unmöglich


----------



## Marci010593 (4. Januar 2015)

Keiner mehr da der mir mit diesem Problem weiterhelfen kann ???


----------



## schniklas (4. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube den Singleplayer kannst du ohne Download spielen. 
Für den Multiplayer müssen etliche Patches gezogen werden die insgesamt bestimmt 10GB groß sind, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. 

Aber du hast das Spiel doch schon da, also wieso probierst du es nicht einfach aus? Ich versteh nicht..


----------



## Marci010593 (4. Januar 2015)

Ich bekomms einfach nicht hin das Spiel ohne Download zu installieren das ist mein problem .


----------



## Marci010593 (7. Januar 2015)

Nocheinmal zurück zu meinem Problem, ich habe mich wohl etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Es gibt Spiele wie Battlefield 3, nun dort wird das Spiel vom Origin Server herunter geladen, gibt es irgendwie auch noch eine andere Möglichkeit ohne das dass Spiel vom Origin Server geladen wird mit meiner 1000er Leitung brauch es über eine Woche bis das Spiel herunter geladen ist, das ist wirklich nicht der Hit. Bitte Bitte meldet euch und versucht mir zu helfen ich werd ganz GAGA 



Vielen herzlichen Dank im voraus:


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (7. Januar 2015)

Aber BF3 lässt sich doch von der  CD installieren ? Must halt deinen Code eingeben und aktivieren und dann kannst du es von der DVD installieren. Die Downloads für Patches kann man auch pausieren und zur Not am nächsten Abend fortsetzen.


----------



## Marci010593 (7. Januar 2015)

Gibt es da zufälligerweise zwei Kaufversionen ???
Auf der Hülle bei mir zu Hause steht folgendes drauf:

Internetverbindung zur Produkataktivierung und für den zugriff auf  Online_Diense erforderlich. (Soweit so gut das ist füt mich auch alles  in Ordnung)
Download und Installation von Origin


----------



## Marci010593 (7. Januar 2015)

Das kann doch nicht wahr sein ich habe 300Mb innerhalb von knapp 2 Stunden heruntergeladen geschweigedenn installiert weiß nicht wie ich das ausdrücken soll. Wenn das Spiel so weiter macht dann geh ich ja noch allein wegen der Stromrechnung bei der Installation drauf . Das kann doch einfach nicht alles wahr sein bitte ganz dringend um Hilfe ich werd hier noch zu Hirsch .

Mit freundliche Grüßen: 

Marci


----------



## Marci010593 (9. Januar 2015)

Gibt es nun eine Möglichkeit die Spiele nicht vom Steamserver herunterladen zu müssen oder nicht ???? Denn falls es keine Möglichkeit geben sollte so werde ich wohl das Gaming demnächst sein lassen da es mit einer 1000er Leitung einfach nicht realisierbar ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen:

Marcel G.


----------



## Marci010593 (10. Januar 2015)

Gibt es nun eigentlich eine Möglichkeit die Spiele zu installieren ohne das ganze Spiel vom Steam oder Origin Server zu Laden ?????? !!!!!!

MfG: Marci


----------



## Marci010593 (10. Januar 2015)

Ist es nun möglich das Spiel über DVD zu installieren oder nicht denn mir ist noch keine Möglichkeit aufgefallen dieses über DVD zu installieren bei einer Datenübertragungsrate von 200kb/s wird das spiel vermutlich nicht über meinen Bluraybrenner sprich von der DVD installiert. Es kann doch echt nicht war sein das das komplette Spiel tatsächlich  vom Origin Server heruntergeladen werden muss und es überhaupt kiene Möglichkeit gibt es von DVD zu installieren was für ein **** ehrlich mit einer 1000er Leitung scheiß Kuhkaff hier. Sogar hier manchmal etwas zu Posten klappt nicht wirklich immer weil die Verbindung zu langsam ist, und telefonieren und Surfen gleichzeitig kann ich auch vergessen.


----------

